# Bored



## kor (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm stuck in the hospital waiting to have my appendix taken out in the morning so I thought I'd post some pics I had on my laptop for the heck of it. [attachment=new2.jpg][attachment=pon.jpg] [attachment=new3.jpg]


----------



## kor (Apr 2, 2015)

[attachment=scroll_sm.jpg][attachment=3lowrez.jpg][attachment=halls.jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Apr 2, 2015)

Great pics !  Love the utility, is it a Stoddard ? Hope everything turns out ok !  My son had his appendix out last Christmas Eve !  Get well soon !


----------



## sandchip (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the pictures.  I hope your surgery goes well, man.


----------



## utility man (Apr 3, 2015)

Get well and thanks for sharing your great bottles!


----------



## kor (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks guys! I'm not sure if the utility is a Stoddard. I actually sold that some time back but I always loved the pic. Appendices is out but it looks like another night in the hospital for recovery. It least they give me sweet drugs lol!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 4, 2015)

kor said:
			
		

> Appendices is out but it looks like another night in the hospital for recovery. It least they give me sweet drugs lol!



Hope they cause dreams of great bottles!


----------



## RED Matthews (May 14, 2015)

So I liked the scrohl flask the best,  I never found one I could aford.  RED M.


----------



## AntiqueBaby (May 29, 2015)

Love all the colors.  Photographing all of them in one shot could create a very inspirational composition!


----------

